# Topics > Pet tech > Pet toys >  VARRAM, smart robot for pet, Los Angeles, California, USA

## Airicist

youtube.com/Varram

facebook.com/varramus

instagram.com/varram_us

"A Smart Robot For Your Pet - VARRAM" on Kickstarter

"A Smart Robot For Your Pet - VARRAM" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Article "Li'l robot dispenses treats to engage home-alone pets"

by Ben Coxworth
September 19, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Pet fitness robot VARRAM

Published on Dec 14, 2018




> A Smart Robot For Your Pet - VARRAM
> VARRAM makes sure your pets are active, healthy and never alone. Monitor your pet remotely.
> 
> VARRAM Pet Fitness Robot solves one of the greatest health challenges of the 21st century with:
>  -Snack reward system to move your pet
>  -Five stimulus artificial intelligence
>  -Automatic obstacle avoidance system
>  -Remote control through the app
>  -FDA- approved material safe for pets
> ...

----------


## Airicist

CES 2019: Meet Varram on CES 2019

Published on Jan 8, 2019

----------

